# Things To Check



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Thought I would pass some info on the everyone. You might want to check the nuts on your rear bed slide rollers. While cleaning I noticed that one of the lock nuts was actually loose beyond the nylon and hanging on by only few threads.

Another thing on the to check list.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info
never thought of looking at them
Thanks

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

So that brings us to 315 things to check ...

Guess Outback should have stated "Some assembly required" in their marketing campaign....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Added to the list...

This de-winterizing list is getting HUGE...


----------

